# 2001 a6 little brother took apart oh no!!!! please help



## 30vw2011 (Apr 8, 2011)

so my dad buy a audi from younger brother by the way the three of us are die hard vw and audi vans
between the three of us we own 11 of them but this will be my first 2.7 t 30 valve to work on have worked on atq aha and afc but need a little help with locations functions and diagrams any leads wouyld be greatly appreciated thanks


----------

